
Project Treble, the Real Test Is Android Q - dickclucas
https://nogradient.com/#1
======
jmodo
I'm still waiting on Android N updates! Project Treble is much needed if
Android is to survive going forward, the fractured market is an absolute
nightmare, and I've often considered abandoning ship.

